# Turbine Cub



## sunny91 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 3, 2007)

My company was looking into those when we first heard someone was doing this. As far as I know they are still flying them as experimental.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 3, 2007)

Wonder what the output is - 100shp, couple hundred ft-lbs of torque I would guess


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 3, 2007)

I believe the company that makes this engine has several models from 180 - 300 shp.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 3, 2007)

The film clip is a regular super cub with tundra tires.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 4, 2007)

300shp would be quite a bit for that little thing!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2007)

I know cub crafters is meesing with a 200 hp cub


----------



## sunny91 (Oct 4, 2007)

I founded this:

Innodyne, LLC, the makers of small turbine engines, announced that the first private-party aircraft with one of their turbines lifted off for test flying in Colorado. The aircraft? None other than a Van’s RV-8 (renamed the RV-8T). The aircraft flew for about 15 minutes to around 9,000 feet.

The price is right also - the least powerful model, at 165 HP is only $26,500. The 255HP model is $34,500. Considering the TBO of 5,000 hours, the wide availability of jet fuel, and the overall reliability of turbines, this could be a great deal. I don’t have any numbers yet to compare the cost of ownership (it might be higher than a piston based on fuel consumption), but you have to admit, this really makes a turbine powered aircraft much more feasable for the light aircraft market.

This is not the first aircraft to have an Innodyne turbine installed - just the first privately owned aircraft. They have previously installed turbines on an RV-4 and a PA-18 Super Cub replica.

Pictures of the RV-8 can be found on the Innodyne website.

Sunny


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 4, 2007)

Those are the guys!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2007)

That is beautifully simplistic. Gotta love turbine technology.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2007)

And what's with the latest trend to dare a ground loop by skimming bodies of water. Stupid. Leave the stunts at the circus.


----------

